# Any Poo Rollers Out There?



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok - Ziva, Izzy and I had our hour and a half hike through the woods and all over the hillside of our friends 50 plus acres. As I have said in the past I just love watching the girls on our hikes. They are so happy and when they are happy I'm happy! But it never fails, Ziva's nose catches the aroma of raccoon poop and she just cannot resist! She rolls in it like it's the worlds most expensive perfume!
And now little Izzy has caught on to what seems to be doggie ecstasy .... Ziva always starts out the same way when she locates the poo .... left shoulder down then drop and roll! Get up and repeat! Izzy on the other hand goes for the more gymnastic approach...watch Ziva, wait for her to get out of the way... then tuck head and do somersault into the poo! Get up and repeat!

I swear this poo is so awful it can bring tears to your eyes.... they don't roll in the abundance of deer poop on this property nor the wild turkey poo .... but they just CANNOT resist the raccoon poop! Would love to know why they feel this is the best! Just wondering if any of your V's enjoy a good stop, drop and roll while out in nature.

These are a few photos from today's hike.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

So far no, but he does think that deer poo is a tasty little treat once in a while. Yuck.

Your girls look so good together! It's not helping me talk myself out of wanting a second a few years down the road...


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I had a dreadful experience with Darcy yesterday on a long walk, she was about 20metres from me and was munching on something, I shouted for her to stop and she spat something out, when caught up with her by a hedgerow there was a piece of toilet tissue and some human poo there, obviously some walker had deposited it before walking off...I grabbed Darcy opened her jaws and all could smell was poo......the rest is history along with my breakfast, I have never had a dog eat poo before and especially the human variety...is this common with bitches, as my previously pooch was a boy and he never did such a thing....I find this behaviour disgusting.....


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to the CLUB Darcy :-[

Sure spoils a nice walk doesn't it?

Don't know why, but they seem to love it :-\ :-\


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

My girls LOVE to eat Deer Poop ... they seem to find it a delicacy! HA They don't roll in it.. just eat it.... it's the raccoon poop that seems to be the nirvana of rolling poo! And they don't even give the wild turkey poo a look. :-\


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

I feel for you, Zdog.

I'll never forget when I turned to check on Zaius, and there he was, flippin' and floppin in something at the edge of the forest. As I approached, the smell nearly knocked me over! I looked down at the ground, and couldn't see anything, but lo and behold, there it was--all smeared down his back. And wouldn't you know--as fate would have it, the walk home was directly into the wind, so every 5 seconds this whiff of raccoon poop attacked my nostrils. I hollered up to Zaius, "You gotta walk further ahead. Ya stink!!!" Couldn't wait to get home and run him under the hose. 

Awful!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, no! 

Jasper's not a poo roller, thank goodness. After reading your stories, I'm glad! 

We did go to the park once, and the second we arrived, a beagle started following Jasper around. He pooped right away, so that we could get to the fun stuff. He was not even fully out of his squat before that beagle rolled in his poop! Her owner said she loved doing it. It certainly seemed like she was just stalking Jasper so she could roll in it before I could get a chance to pick it up. Gross!


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Milo is a cow-poop roller! H appened about 4x. Although it's been 3+ weeks since she last rolled in it -- has she been "cured"? I hope so! She has also rolled on a skunk carcass and had to be de-skunked. Doesn't roll in horse poop but grabs a morsel or two to eat sometimes. : Good times!


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Roxie rolls in every variety of poo! She seems to have her own list of the poos that she likes to eat and the ones she like to roll in. Nothing I have tried can get her from doing it, so I just sprint past her and she runs on with me. After several poo eating experiences on our recent hikes, I have decided to dedicate more time to the "leave it" command. She is really good at this command when it applies to food being dropped, treats in training, etc. but NOT when out in the woods when poo is involved. We will see how the new focused training will go!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

While, Sammy grew out of rolling in horse poop, he doesn't mind following another dog if it decides to roll around in stuff. 
Just the other day, they rolled in something smelly. So stinky, we had to drive with the windows down. It's still winter here.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Welcome to the CLUB Darcy :-[
> 
> Sure spoils a nice walk doesn't it?
> 
> Don't know why, but they seem to love it :-\ :-\


 That's all very well Hobbsy,eating animal poo I suppose in a dogs world is chololate.......but human poo is a step to far... ???


----------



## LifewithLouie (Jan 11, 2013)

Louie will drop his shoulder and roll in just about anything if we aren't quick enough to stop him. A few weeks ago he spent most of our hike with two large brown spots on his right side because he found a nice fresh pile.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Ester doesn't roll in poop- thankfully, but she'll roll in any other gory gunky, decaying carcasses etc. She eats horse poop though. Yuk! :'( :'(


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby eats horse poop and rolls in it. We have armadillos and racoons pooping in our yard all of the time but could care less. She does love to roll on dead worms and lizards though.

We had to put the pet gate up for the litter boxes. Just recently Ruby learned the delicacy of eating cat turds. I had no clue she was doing this until she came up to me and she smells horrible and kept licking her lips. I opened her mouth and she had poop lodged all in her front teeth. It was horrifying!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

My two love horse poo and sheep poo, eating it.....oh and rabbit poo...and the little one (7months) currently is also eating other dog poo, which is something I'm really upset about.
I have never known dogs like these for eating everything while we are out, Bella's favourite is dirty tissues that people have dropped 
Bella loves to roll in anything dead or smelly, but if I run towards her shouting nooo!!!!! she will stop. Sometimes the smell of whatever she has rolled in doesn't go away even after a bath and two shampoos and rinses.
The worst was a rotting rabbit that they picked up the other week, its stunk to the point that I was retching, Bella rolled in it and Layla was trying to eat it. Luckily a woman I know with two weims came along, and they pinched it off my two (they are big males) and one ate the body and the other was crunching the skull......
Delightful doggies


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

lol RubyRoo..... my 2 girls also do their best to get to where the cats' litter box is and go 'TURD SURFING'! And I know all too well the look of those lovely white teeth filled with cat poo/kitty litter ...... it would make a dentist swoon! hahahah :


----------



## bru (Aug 22, 2012)

Bru will stray from the path on our walks whenever there's poo around- if it's goose poop she'll munch on it as if it were a delicacy, and other non-dog poop gets rolled in happily, i think that they do it to mask their scent while they're hunting...


----------

